# Life in Singapore



## santhanu (Jul 19, 2009)

Im a Diploma Garduate from India and i was offered a placement in Singapore.The salary they promised me was 1700SGD/Month with individual acccomidation.Im being given a Family status visa.Im now planning to get married and take my wife along with me.She is not interested to work.Would this income be sufficient to lead a comfortable life in Singapore? 

Thanks in advance
Warm Regards / Santhanu


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Something doesn't gel .. because, starting salary for S Pass is 1,800, and EP 2,500, unless you are talking in US$

Check Ministry Of Manpower

As for living costs, I am peplexed as to somebody willing to pay such low salary, and still include accommodation .. 

You better double check the terms and conditions, and whether this is a real deal or not.

For living conditions, if you are given free accomodation .


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Agree ... this salary doesn't look very good for your qualifications unless it's in US dollars ... and even then, it seems quite low. 

I wouldn't think you could live comfortably, with your wife as well, of much less than S$4000


----------

